# egg collection



## mirandap (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi.  wondered if anyone could give me advice.  I am 41 and had egg collection last Tuesday.  18 eggs were collected and 9 fertilised.  Due to possibility of OHSS treatment was stopped and embryos frozen.  Anyone got any good news stories regarding frozen embryo transfer, bearing in mind my age?


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Mirandap, 

We had a FET in March 2009 which has resulted in our Gorgeous healthy baby boy . 
I am 43 and the embryos had been frozen for a year .

The stats for frozen embryos for anyone over 40 dont make for good reading but it only takes 1 and miracles do happen . 

Try to stay positive and Good Luck 
cc xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Gnerally speaking the stats are better for FET after OHSS, rather than FET with "spare" embryos, for the reason that there usually are a lot of embryos to choose from. 

The main difficulty for older women with IVF is lack of response/few eggs collected .... followed by a large % of any eggs being chromosomally abnormal. Having 9 fertilised eggs, you have a good chance that at least one will be viable. Good luck!


----------

